# Irishman gives EXCEPTIONAL commentary at Olympic sailing event (mildly NSFW)



## Melensdad

I just found this "commentary" of an Irish sportscaster announcing an Olympic Boat race and it is funny as Heck. There is some salty language mods but fortunatley the gentlemans brogue is so thick it hardly counts.

Watch to the end...I would love for him to come here and do the Kentucky Derby or NASCAR for us. This guy is good.....


VIDEO LINK => Irishman gives expert Olympic sailing commentary [VIDEO] | The Daily Caller

Erin Go Bragh Sir. Though of the Ulster Irish persuasion I still love my tater eating cousins.


----------



## TJE

I'd like to "Finish" her, too.


----------



## JEV

Very funny. I wonder what he was drinking before coming on duty...must have been good.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I think that was a voice over by an Irish comedian but that doesn't make it any the less funny.  Hilarious.


----------

